# WAP - WML - Downloadlinks



## ChrisLem (14. August 2003)

Hi, ich will keine 40-50 € für ein Datenkabel ausgeben wenn ich die Sachen ja theoretisch auch per WAP ziehen kann! Ich habe WAP fähigen Webspace und soweit ich weiß programmiert man dafür WML files!
Nun hab ich eine Datei angelegt die so aussieht :
"files.xml"

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE wml PUBLIC "-//WAPFORUM//DTD WML 1.1//EN" "http://chrislem.de/wap/files.xml">
<wml>
  <card>
    <p>
        Games
  	<a href="http://chrislem.de/wap/sprucebowling.jar">Bowling</a>
    </p>
  </card>
</wml>

so der Sinn dieser Seite ist es "sprucebowling.jar" herunterzuladen, nunja die Seite kann ich per WAP aufrufen, nur das downloaden funktioniert nicht wie krieg ich das hin ?

MFG Evil


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. August 2003)

Hallo,

http://www.webattack.com/freeware/webpublish/fwwapdev.shtml hat ein paar programme gelistet, mit denen du einen WAP Browser emulieren kannst... Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

bye


----------



## Daxi (16. August 2003)

Hab mall gegoogelt...
http://www.muenster.de/~sak/wml.htm
<go ... statt <a ...


----------



## ChrisLem (16. August 2003)

Geht auch nicht, das problem liegt darin das er die verlinkte datei nicht downloaden will, sondern dass er sie öffnen will und das soll er ja garnicht! Wie kann ich meinem Handy klar machen das er es downloaden soll? Gibt es da nicht nen gescheiten befehl für ... ?!?


----------



## ChrisLem (19. August 2003)

HILLLLFFFFE HELFT MIR!

MFG Evil


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

das liegt zweifels ohne daran das das handy die endung "jar" nicht kennt und meint es währe ein dokument , du musst dann entweder auf einen binären basic code ausweichen , oder aber du must miut einem java handy ziehen , ansonsten schreiobe mal ne mail an NOKIA oder SIEMENS und formuliere dortb deione frage als "entwikler" die helfen dir bestimmt


----------



## ChrisLem (21. August 2003)

naja ich hab nen java fähiges handy! und deswegen verstehe ich es ja nicht, andererseits wenn ich was von jamba oder o2 ziehe, dann kommt es in einen eingangs ordner und da saug ich die "jad" das ist soweit ich weiß eine datei die die jar beschreibt, ihren ort, etc... ich hatte überlegt ob es damit zu machen sei, nur habe ich only the "jar"s und hab nur herausgefunden wie ich neben einer "jar" gleichzeitig eine "jad" mache aber nicht im nachhinein! die e-mail an siemens kann ich eigentlich mal schicken! vielleicht können die mir helfen ansonsten bin ich für jede hilfe dankbar, trotzdem danke!

MFG Christian


----------



## amintosh (4. September 2003)

ist das ueber wap nicht ein bisschen teuer ? auf dauer kommste da sicher auf deine 40-50 euro


wap... wait and pay


----------

